# Oh the English Language! Strange Plurals and Expressions



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 6, 2017)

If the plural of Mouse is Mice, why isn't the plural of House…Hice?
The plural of Goose is Geese...why isn't the plural of Moose…Meese?
Box is singular but Sox is the nonstandard plural of sock. 


In N.J. we drive on the parkway but we park in the driveway.
And why are there tolls on the Freeway?


Can you think of more?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2017)

hundreds ...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2017)

Hammer don't ham, rolf.  That was great!


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2017)

Learned a new word today,   as we figure out the new rules of how  to fly on an airplane:   Jet-iquette
Need handbook to follow ...


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## jujube (May 11, 2017)

I feel so sorry for anyone learning English from scratch.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2017)

jujube said:


> I feel so sorry for anyone learning English from scratch.



So do I, but I give credit to those that even try!!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2017)

One of the most entertaining books I've ever read is _The Mother Tongue, _by Bill Bryson.  If you thought English was a crazy language before, wait until you read this book!


----------

